# Company of heroes Tales of valor Install issues



## benevolent1 (May 28, 2012)

Recently purchased THQ Company of Heroes tales of Valor CD ROM.

1st question do can you install it without needing to go online...or connect to relic...understand this is how to play multi player but what if i dont want to do that.....dont always have a internet connection.

2nd question downloaded all the latest patches.

whats the best way to install these?.

copy the executable files to the THQ program files folder then just execute or....

Do you have to ensure every other program is closed?

can you play without the patches?

Anyways help with this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

have you tried to install the game yet?

I don't think you need to be connected to install the game

the patches you just downloaded are in .zip file or .exe file?

you should be able to install them wherever you put the patches, it should automatically locate the install folder of the game (after you install it that is)

patches are important to play the game, it will fix several bugs and game errors
also they are needed to play online


----------



## benevolent1 (May 28, 2012)

Hi got it going but seem to have a memory issue with make more space in temp file.
How do i do that


----------

